# Orange, Red & Purple



## UKpenmaker (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been playing with my segments again[)]

Platinum Polaris  with Osage Orange, Bloodwood & Purple-heart
Finished with CA.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 21, 2006)

Andrew, great looking pen. 

jim


----------



## pete00 (Feb 21, 2006)

really nice.......keep playing [][]


----------



## pmichris (Feb 21, 2006)

Great looking pen, the colors work well together and the photo is outstanding.  
Need to ask a question, do your polaris pens rattle?  I have made a couple of them now and they all seem to rattle?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 21, 2006)

Excellent work.  Those are some very sharp segments.


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not real keen on segmented stuff, but your pen's presentation is superb![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris, i have had a look at my Polaris pens and you are right they do seem to have a slight rattle to them. 
I have just had a play with one of them and it is the refill which seems to be the culprit. I overstreched the spring by 2-3mm on the refill and that seems to have solved the problem.
Hope this works with yours[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 21, 2006)

Andrew,
Great pen and idea on the photo. You've given me an idea so maybe I'll get some shop time today![]


----------



## angboy (Feb 21, 2006)

I've also noticed the slight rattle on the polaris pens- still like it a lot though, so probably won't stop making them! 

This is a very nice pen! The combo of colors work well together. And I love the way you displayed it! That's a pretty cool idea to put it on those triangles that show what it came from. It gives a good idea of the work that went into making the pen!


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 21, 2006)

That's one cool looking pen Andrew.  Thanks for sharing it with us.  I like the way you posed it as well.  Nice job.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 21, 2006)

Andrew,

Great work.  Like the others I admire your segmenting talents.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Feb 21, 2006)

Andrew,

Well done on the segments and color selections!  Can you tell me what glue you use for your segment assembly?  Keep up the good work - you help to raise the standard for the rest of us.

John

Olathe KS


----------



## gerryr (Feb 21, 2006)

Beautiful segment work. Very precise.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 21, 2006)

That's pretty cool Andrew!  Nice job!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Many thanks to all for the comments,

John the glue that i used for the assembly on this pen was a Medium CA.


----------



## Draken (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow!  That is a very sharp looking pen, you've done yourself proud!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome pen Andrew!!!  Great presentation too!!![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 21, 2006)

You do Mardi Gras in the U.K.? []
Actually, excellent work.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Many thanks to all for the comments,
> 
> John the glue that i used for the assembly on this pen was a Medium CA.



Thanks, Andrew, for the glue type.  I've tried the monkey glue and epoxy glues with segments and I often have separation problems when trying to drill or turn.  I'll try the CA.

John

Olathe KS


----------



## mick (Feb 21, 2006)

Striking pen Andrew!!!


----------



## jvsank (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice pen and design


----------



## Hastur (Feb 21, 2006)

That pen came out looking really sharp.  Did you by chance take a picture of the blank before turning?  I only ask cause it amazes me sometimes how an ugly ducking can turn into a swan.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Robert, 
  I didn't take a picture of the blank before turning, i always forget[B)].
But here is another one for you it is the same design only in a different wood.
  The blank is oversize to what is needed so that it helps to avoid any blow-outs when drilling.
  I will post a picture of the completed pen later today if it comes out in one piece.[?]




<br />


----------



## angboy (Feb 22, 2006)

> <br />



That's sure one funky looking pen blank! I'm curious- do all of the triangles that are attached to that blank actually end up getting at least a small part of them in the pen, or are some of them there only for stabilizing the wood when you drill? I ask b/c from comparing the blank ot the first pen, it looks to me like the sets of two triangles towards the bottom that are oriented more up and down and stick out the farthest to the sides, don't get shown at all in the final pen?


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW!! What end do you drill?[]

Neat design Andrew.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pen!  I need to do one in just the red and purple for my RED HAT SOCIETY![8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andrew,
Totally amazing work.  You're a tree surgeon, right?  I'll bet you do some amazing work there too.  BTW, I plan to ship today.  Please let me know how long it takes to get to you.  I've never shipped accross the ocean before, only to USA and Canada.
Rob


----------



## MDWine (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice Atlas/Polaris, nice glue-up
Excellent!


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried fooling around with Andrew's pictures a little to see how the finished pen relates to the loose segments and the glue-up.  Hope this helps??









From this view, it does appear there are some extra pieces that don't show up in the final pen as DSA suggested??  In addition to the pieces that DSA pointed out, it looks like the 2 pieces at the very top of the glue-up don't show up in the actual pen.  Note that these 2 pieces show up in the glue-up but not in the picture of the loose segments.

And another question for Andrew:  If some of those pieces are only to help in the drilling process and don't end up as part of the pen, why not use junk scraps rather than good wood for those piece??


----------



## realgenius (Feb 22, 2006)

Holy Smoke, how'd you do that??? Can you tell I'm new at this? Beeyootiful Pen![:0][]

Debra


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice design just hope the purple heart doesn't fade to much on you.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 22, 2006)

Andrew,
Why not keep building the design until you have enough to cut several blanks? You're on to something!
And to think...I have one of your pens in my private collection. Glad I purchased it when I could afford it.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 22, 2006)

Randy,
Thanks for the pictorial assist. I think the design could be created with less of a waste factor yet if one continued it width wise then several different blanks could be made. This brings to mind the block set I played with long long ago. It had several shapes and picture sheets to try to recreate the design. HHHMMMMMM I wonder if they still sell those.[]


----------



## Huzzah (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you by any chance mean a tangram, like this?
http://www.tangram.i-p.com/  It takes a minute or so to load, be patient.



> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Randy,
> Thanks for the pictorial assist. I think the design could be created with less of a waste factor yet if one continued it width wise then several different blanks could be made. This brings to mind the block set I played with long long ago. It had several shapes and picture sheets to try to recreate the design. HHHMMMMMM I wonder if they still sell those.[]


----------



## angboy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll add my thanks to you Randy! You were able to show what I was seeing much better than my written description, and also to see even more about how the glue up was done!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks to all who have commented on this pen.[]

Ang: 
You are quite right about the extra pieces in the blank, Randy has shown it quite clearly in the picture that he did. 

Randy: 
Good point Randy about using scrap pieces for the infill, i never really gave it a thought[xx(]. To be honest i am not organised enough to keep all the little pieces sorted, i guess i will just have to become too.[] I am still really only playing/practising.  

Ron:
That is basically what i did for the first pen, i cut the pieces and then just played around for a while trying to put them back together.
I will give it a go sometime to try and make a larger blank, i will have to go and get a mitre saw, i have been using my bandsaw for my work up to now, its a bit tricky on the smaller cuts.

Below is the final few pictures of the pen, it has not come out anywhere near as good as the first.
the main problem is that i did have a slight problem with the drilling and i lost the points at base of the cap.
Also the Walnut was a lot softer than the Birch [:0], and when sanding it is not even[xx(].

Another for the Ooops draw.



<br />


----------



## angboy (Feb 23, 2006)

> Below is the final few pictures of the pen, it has not come out anywhere near as good as the first.
> the main problem is that i did have a slight problem with the drilling and i lost the points at base of the cap.
> Also the Walnut was a lot softer than the Birch [:0], and when sanding it is not even[xx(].
> 
> Another for the Ooops draw.



Boy, for a pen that didn't come out good and that's going in the oops drawer, I sure like it! If you put pens that look good like this in your oops drawer, then I wonder if it's getting too full and you need me to help you out by giving it a home in my oops drawer? []


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />Do you by any chance mean a tangram, like this?
> http://www.tangram.i-p.com/  It takes a minute or so to load, be patient.



That's exactly what I am talking about. I may run to Toys R US to day to do some browsing. Now that the Holiday Season is over it should be safe!


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

I love the color combination.  Hats off to your precision cutting and gluing!


----------

